# Atlantis X Puffy 2012 Kids at Sandstone Stable Farm



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Our first kids came at 2am last night! 3 doelings, one dark gold with a white head and 2 white with little splashes of light gold.
Atlantis did great and everyone is hanging out with Mom, waiting for a warmer day 

Atlantis and Puffy are from End of the Line Farm, NJ


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww!!! Too cute! Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're adorable! Congrats on :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Here she only had a single buck. lol :birthday:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Ashley, I guess she was saving all the does up for 2nd year 
We've got one little weakling, making sure she gets her turn milking... she's got the best set of lungs though


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How precious! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! congrats!!!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable, thanks for sharing


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Trip does?! Score! I LOVE pure white Nigis!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How sweet! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!

Oh and she was the runt of the litter herself so Im sure the little girl will be just like her mama and do fabulous  

These are Puff's first non chammy kids!! Cant wait to see them myself and pick out my girl


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice babies love the red/ brown one.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys 
Little runty girl is picking up, little slower to suck but getting in there to eat!
The brown one is the biggest, she's a really good looking little doeling!!

They all look nice though, Stacey you're going to have a hard time picking just one!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! And 3 does! Wonderful! Congrats!


----------

